# Framing/Insulating a Braced Basement Exterior Wall



## Fresh Decks (Nov 26, 2013)

Hi folks. I spend most of my days in the deck building forums/topics, but I do some remodeling as well. However, my sister-in-law just bought a house that I will be finishing the basement on and have some questions about best practice in this scenario.

The basement walls have been braced with 5" C-channel. I don't have pic of the place, but if you're not familiar, see this (hers is not block): http://www.ecosealsolutions.com/images/bowed-wall.jpg

What would be the best way to frame and insulate this? I was planning to frame on the inside (not between) of the bracing, which would lose a little square footage, but it's a large enough basement and would be quicker to do this way.

But I've got multiple ideas in my head as to how to insulate and VB this. Curious what the super-experienced basement guys would do?


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Well those braces are going to conduct cold. I hope the exterior pressure has been releived. And those cracks are waterproofed with expanding foam. 

I think greg24k specializes in basement repairs. Ask him if its a there is still a concern.

As for finishing, batts in framing are not a good idea even with an air gap behind it. Its better practice to use XPS board foam with caulked seams with 1x strapping over it to hang the rock on. There is also a product system called "In So Fast" check them out.

If the walls are as bowed as that picture you may need to try something else like spray foam and butt framing to it.


----------



## Fresh Decks (Nov 26, 2013)

Yes that's my concern is the steel transferring the exterior wall temp. I can insulate between the braces all day long, but not sure how much problem the cold steel is going to give me.


----------



## Fresh Decks (Nov 26, 2013)

The InSoFast product is likely not a good candidate for this due to the braces right? You couldn't run it continuous along the wall, and couldn't drywall to it because of the braces.

Seeing as though I want the braces on the cold side of any vapour barrier, I'm wondering if I can't just frame to the inside of the braces (inside of the room, not between the braces) leaving a 1" air gap between the steel and studs and use batt insulation between studs which would then be about 6" away from the concrete wall, and if necessary, use 1/2" stricks of rigid adhered to the front face of the steel between the steel and studs.

Would any of that make sense?

I could use 2" rigid between the braces, but then the braces themselves are not insulated and could be potential condensation points and would then not have a barrier before the drywall.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

If they are ok with it, frame a 2x4 wall in front. As long as you are sure it's dry (have them sign off that they hired someone else to do that and not you) spray foam with closed cell foam at least 1-1/2" thick. That gets you R-10.

This gets all the hard to insulate spots covered and at 1-1/2" gets you a vapor barrier.


----------

